# ? H. corymbosa 'angustifolia' rate of growth and requirements?



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

For those that have had both plants, does Hygro 'angustifolia' grow slower than regular corymbosa or is it just taking a while to adjust to my tanks? 

And are there any noticeable differences in their nutrient requirements?

TIA -J


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

My experience is that it takes a while to adjust. I added Hygro 'angustifolia' and Hygro corymbosa to my tank on the same day about 2 weeks ago. The 'angustifolia' has recently started growing at a much faster pace than the corymbosa.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've only had the 'angustifolia' (and only for a month now). It started growing very fast from the day I put it in the tank and has never stopped. I've trimmed 3 times already. I don't do anything special, just tap water (hard water), EI dosing, DIY CO2, moderate-high light. 

-Dave


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, it's a monster. There's a variety called 'aroma' that Tropica sells (still?) that's HUGE. Leaves 20 inches long and stems as big around as your thumb. I couldn't cut it with regular trimming scissors.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Interesting, mine's been adjusting for a while now in the high tech tank, even killed some in a less 'techy' tank but still a nice amount of light and healthy plants galore. Maybe it succumbs easily to travel shock.  

Over the week it's progressed a few nodes with some nice new leaves, seems it was asking me for potassium. Stems are still thin and haven't lengthened noticeably, hopefully it'll blow up soon, I was going to move it to mid-ground if it ended up slower than expected.

Thanks for the replies, everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It also grows very easily emersed. I have it in several tanks in my shop growing over a foot taller than the tanks they are in. The cuttings seem to take root in the water much quicker when the tops are growing above water. In fact they take root all up and down the stems. It makes transplanting them much easier when rooted, and in my experience they don't need to acclimate to being totally submersed either. They just immediately start growing when they are already rooted. I love angustifolia.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree with what the others have said. I've had to remove it from my high light co2 tanks because it's too much work. I have it in a few of my lower light non co2 tanks and it is more manageable. Like most hygros, it is a good indicator of any deficiencies you may have. I agree with Robert, I do love this plant but only in my lower tech tanks.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> An' Don't You Eat that Yellow Shrimp!


A play on Frank Zappa! Man, I don't bump into Zappa fans very often any more!


----------

